# NCP candy apple red?



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

using flex coat.. How much color lost would there be if I didn't use CP? Take in mind it will be single thread with an open thread on either side for a distance of about 6''. I assume it will darken right?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

NCP means no color preserver needed. It shouldnt lose any color. If you do decide to use regular thread the trick to using color preserver is to put on several thin coats.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

In the past I have had trouble with light green and yellow turning really dingy and grayish on me. I hope it was where they were just light colors


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

LightNCP colors inA diameter wrappedon black blankwill do that. To keep true color you have to double wrap or use cp.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (1/10/2010)*LightNCP colors inA diameter wrappedon black blankwill do that. To keep true color you have to double wrap or use cp.


I found out the hard way yesterday. It came out with a purple color :banghead


----------

